# Night eyes??



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Allright!
I am getting pumped, it is almost time for me to get the shore eyes!

I recently bought quite a few husky jerks and in different colors and sizes and was wondering what exactly is the ideal colors for Erie? Is there any other's besides Clown and Tennessee shad??
What other hard baits do you find affective casting for night eyes??
Thanks!
Might attempt to go to huron one day this week...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sz 12 or 14. rattlin rogues are good too.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

1/2oz. rattle traps burned are good too.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use a blue husky jerk. blue is a very good color for eyes. i have gotten quite a bit of fish ohios casting from shore with one


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Soap,

I just checked the NOAA for the forcasts, and it appears a decent chance of rain most of the week. Mainly N - NE winds. the winds may turn to SW on Friday. 

Let me know if you go. (Check your PM's)


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me know how you guys do i would like to make the run up there this year with cpl of you sometime to get some night eyes as well.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will be doing a cast and blast here in cleveland starting friday night for eyes then ducks at first sunlight. then maybe some perchin to top it off at 9 am.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> i will be doing a cast and blast here in cleveland starting friday night for eyes then ducks at first sunlight. then maybe some perchin to top it off at 9 am.


You are a genius!! Make sure to post some pics. I've been thinking about the same thing, but I can't come up with a wall that I can legally duck hunt from. !$ :B


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fishing the Huron pier in Oct-Nov., I've always had best results with 1/2 or 5/8 oz. Rattletraps in chrome/blue. The 5/8 oz. cast a country mile for times when the shad are out and the wind is strong. Fast retrieves with small pauses seem to trigger more strikes but the fish will tell you what they want in that regard. The bite all depends on wind direction and if the shad are in. The shad are so thick at times it looks like you can walk across them. I've also done well with Thundersticks cranked fast with lead tape to cast against the wind and keep them down. Still nothing beats the Rattletraps to match the shads size shape and color.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive seen a lot of these new "glass" color theme huskys anyone think they will work at night?? gander mtn had them on sale for $3.97 each so i picked up 4. just in case..


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I've caught more big smallies than I can count, and pike too, on the glass perch suspending HJ. I'm sure they will work for walleyes too. My last trip to Canada, I tied one of those on, and never fished with another rod the entire week, it was money in the bank.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great thats the one i got 3 of..glass perch.thanks. the other was sunburst.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Erie, 

Did you use those at your place in Mudge Bay?...I have never tried those in Canada...It seems I always go to my old stand-bys and don't experiment too much with other lures... I have a couple glass HJ's but I haven't tried them much...Like you said, you never put down a hot lure once the fishing gets hot.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Fugawri7,

Yep, that glass HJ is the ticket. Cast it, jerk it, troll it. Have had many astounding days in the Clapperton Island area of the NC. Nice thing is you never know if you're going to be catching smallies or pike, they both love it. And go big or stay home, stick with the 4 or 5'' model. It is awesome when that smallie comes up and smacks the jerk bait so hard it nearlly rips the rod out of your hand! Whoooohoooo!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cool, I will definitely give them a shot next trip up. Thanks for the info.


----------

